# Before and After photos



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is my new adoption, whom I had cared for as a stray for over 6 months.

Before and After adoption

I love before and after photos, do you have any?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When I met Gatita, I promised myself that I'd change the look in her eyes. Notice the change in her eye expression...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She's very pretty. 
Why do I get the impression that she's getting ready to go to a masked costume ball?
Yes, she's a lot more relaxed now.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I'd call her "Antifaz" ("carnival mask" in Spanish) but there's already another stray I gave that name to. We have a few strays in the neighborhood with this mask.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

she looks soo content


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Sometimes, when I take a picture of Midnight, the wild cat, his "alter ego" shows up! :razz:


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

AWWWWW she looks so happy and relaxed. No predator fear in her eyes at all :love2


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She used to have big, round, harsh, jaded eyes that seemed to say "I've seen all horror, nothing can surprise me anymore; I don't expect anything good from this world." I used to look at those eyes for hours last winter in the cold of the street downstairs, and wonder if those were her natural breed's eyes and I was imagining things. I decided to make the experiment. It took me about 3 months of pampering (in the feeding station) for her eyes to change a little. I finally adopted her inside the house 2 weeks ago. Today when I uploaded this photo to the computer I was surprised at how much her gaze has changed now. I won the bet with myself... Cats' eyes are a reflection of the soul. Nowadays her eyes often get this "I expect royal treatment from the world, no less!" look. LOL


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I love Gatita's pattern with mask! She is very pretty and lucky now!! 
Midnight is handsome! Cool pic and nice shot of him!!!
In my pics, my cats eyes always look as if they are saying "you with the camera again. This is really annoying"


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

LilRed said:


> I love Gatita's pattern with mask! She is very pretty and lucky now!!
> Midnight is handsome! Cool pic and nice shot of him!!!
> In my pics, my cats eyes always look as if they are saying "you with the camera again. This is really annoying"


Join the club hahahaha I love taking photos and my pets are all completely insane because of it lololol

Just look at Sasha's expression in my siggy :?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Three years ago, my boyfriend picked up a homeless kitty he found on the streets that followed him home.









Of course he brought her to me since he wasn't much of a cat person at the time.

So I took her in with a scratched nose, fleas, and parasites...








Even though I was not prepared to take in a 3rd kitty, I promised this cat that I would take care of her. After a vet exam, medicine, and a flea bath...and spending $$$ on this black and white cookie cat 









We named her Oreo and she is now a very healthy cat. Best of all, she is all mine!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, that's a huge change! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cali's Petfinder picture:










Cali now











Charlee's Petfinder picture











Charlee now











The day I met them in person












The day I told them no snacks if they didn't stop fighting (Cali's face? Priceless!)











Cleo's first day home with me











Cleo now


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

marie73 said:


> The day I told them no snacks if they didn't stop fighting (Cali's face? Priceless!)


OMG!!! LOL!! Best picture ever.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Marie, cute before and afters!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star, before:









Star, after:









Lucky, before:









Lucky, after:









Midnight, before:









Midnight, after:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my god! Cuteness everywhere!!!

The cats before and after photo's( The boys only. The girls are too recent. If only if this thread allows to post fish..)

Francis Before( first photo) and after. You can tell the difference. The first one when he just turn one like a day after he was adopted!:

















And Vinnie's before and after:

















Them "hugging" each other like they are a couple.. Don't worry.. both of them are neutered.. If they were human.. um.... never mind.. lol


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm moved beyond words by these photos... Thank you all so far for sharing! The love and care stands out in each and every After photo.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Ooohh baby! She's a definate cutie!! Little princess! If I ever met her, I'd say, "Hello, your Royal Highness", then bow for her like she's some kind of queen or something!! lol


----------

